# big fluffy dog



## Michael Murphy

his so fluffy !


----------



## Nicole Stark

If its legit, its likely a Mackenzie River Husky.



Michael Murphy said:


> his so fluffy !


----------



## Nicole Stark

If the photo is legit, its likely a Mackenzie River Husky.



Michael Murphy said:


> his so fluffy !


----------



## Brian McQuain

So. Much. Fur.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Brian McQuain said:


> So. Much. Fur.


_
"I don't know what type of dog this is, but I would definitely ride it into battle."_


I would ride it into battle, too. Look how comfortable!


----------



## Meg O'Donovan

Nicole Stark said:


> If its legit, its likely a Mackenzie River Husky.


Makes sense. Animals grow bigger in the far north... enough body mass to stay warm. I don't think I'd be so keen to share the couch with that one though. He'd be on my floor as a warm living rug for cold feet on chilly evenings.

Or maybe for riding into battle. He does look like something out of Lord of the Rings. A dignified aspect to him.


----------



## rick smith

just plain massive if it's real.

if it was, and the owner came to me about a food guarding issue i would tell them their dog is certainly entitled to its own opinion //lol//


----------



## Nicole Stark

I've seen a few of them in person and the scale shown in the picture is consistent with what I saw. That sure is a lot of hair!


----------



## Michael Murphy

rick smith said:


> just plain massive if it's real.
> 
> if it was, and the owner came to me about a food guarding issue i would tell them their dog is certainly entitled to its own opinion //lol//


Lol


----------



## Katie Finlay

Connie Sutherland said:


> _
> "I don't know what type of dog this is, but I would definitely ride it into battle."_
> 
> 
> I would ride it into battle, too. Look how comfortable!


And he even serves to keep you warm!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joby Becker




----------



## Connie Sutherland

So ... what are you saying? That they pop up in all breeds? :-k


----------



## Joby Becker

Connie Sutherland said:


> So ... what are you saying? That they pop up in all breeds? :-k


no just showing some big ass dogs...wasnt that the point?


----------



## Sarah Platts

I don't want any dog that takes up more of the bed than me...... 

Otherwise they always want the covers.


----------



## Karen M Wood

I still to this day think the bull mastiff pix are photoshopped. I've seen some big bull mastiffs but nothing like that. I have seen some newfs that big and i've shaved them too! I think my back still hurts 10 years later.
The CMD nothing i want to mess with, but they do seem massive. Yet to see one in person. (not a good choice for florida)
I think the first dog is a Malamute and wolf hybred. Can you imagine when it sheds?!!!!! That's really a whiteout!


----------



## Bob Scott

They are obviously all large dogs but the angle of the shot and perspective can have a lot to do with size comparison. For instance, the man walking the dog. The dog is on one side of the path closest to the camera and the man is on the other side furthest away. 
There have been many pics on youtube, etc that have laid claim to the largest hog (Hogzilla) the largets Grizzly bear, etc and most all have been proven to be tricks with perspective.


----------

